# Bank account for Sole trader - Who are the best to bank with ?



## FrM (21 Aug 2007)

Anyone got any feedback on the best banks to use for a new startup Sole Trader ?

I'm just looking for a business account with free overdraft etc, nothing fancy.

All info and feedback is greatly appreciated !


----------



## capall (21 Aug 2007)

Free overdraft ?

Let us know when you find that !


----------



## FrM (21 Aug 2007)

Thought I'd ask !!!!!!!


----------



## ButtermilkJa (23 Aug 2007)

Ulster bank have a very good start-up deal for businesses. Can't remember full details as it was a while ago I was looking at it, but as far as I can remember there was no free overdraft facility. Worth looking into.

Bank of ireland also do a fairly good package I think.


----------



## wheels (23 Aug 2007)

Is a sole trader the same as being self employed as I'm set up as being self employed but use my regular current account.


----------



## TripleA (23 Aug 2007)

wheels said:


> Is a sole trader the same as being self employed as I'm set up as being self employed but use my regular current account.


 
self employed can mean a sole trader, yes.

But, you should NOT use your regular current account for your business activities. You should set up a business account seperate to your own. It will be easier for you, your accountant and The Revenue.


----------



## wheels (23 Aug 2007)

Do I pay extra on a business account?


----------



## argolis (23 Aug 2007)

I use Bank of Scotland, happy with it. Free banking (I believe the only one to do this but open to contradictions) plus it gives interest under certain conditions. Very straightforward to get set up. No free overdraft, but from the comments maybe none of the banks do this.

[broken link removed]


----------

